# Looking to network with SE Mich snow removers



## morganlogan (Nov 22, 2011)

I am not sure if this is the right forum or not but I work for a property management company out of Plymouth and we provide residential snow removal for our vacant homes. We have homes nationwide but i've been looking for someone to cover our homes in Oakland, Wayne, Macomb and St. Clair counties. Obviously what I want is someone who can cover the most properties for me. We are heavy in the Oakland and Wayne county area. If I can get someone to at least cover those two properties I probably have around 15 properties at any given time to service. Lists will change as the season goes.


----------



## TheXpress2002 (Oct 9, 2007)

I would be interested in speaking with you. Please contact me. 

Ryan Ahern
Professional Ground Maintenance LLC
(734) 502-4065


----------

